# Bremsen



## freerider_90 (22. September 2006)

Hallo, ich fahr bis jetzt dirt bike mit ner 203 hayes hinten. jetzt hab ich mir n bmx ( felt ) gekauft und wollt mal wissen obs da auch gute bremsen gibt. weil meine jetzige is richtig eingestelt und hat nooch gute beläge aber ich kann des hinterrad schon bei 10kmh nicht mehr blockieren. und ich mein xt v-brakes sind echt nicht schlecht.


----------



## Knacki1 (22. September 2006)

Vielleicht die Lösung
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=22_80_84&products_id=1613

Vielleicht die Lösung
Chromfelgen - die Bremsen besser

musst du den Bremshebel weit reindrücken zum bremsen?

Oder is der schön "straff"?

Straff is finde ich besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freerider_90 (22. September 2006)

relativ straff.
das bmx hat 25 euro gekostet^^ aber is eigentlich ganz gut.

wie wärs mit:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...00027545889&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
bitte jetzt nicht kaufen^^

weiß nicht zur zeit will ich nicht zu viel ins bmx investerien.. erst mal gucken obs mir spaß macht.


----------



## Knacki1 (22. September 2006)

Ich glaub ne ganz neue Bremse brauchst du net

Probiers ma mit den KoolStop Belägen... die Bringen schon was.


----------



## freerider_90 (22. September 2006)

bei der in ebay wären kool stop beläge außerdem wär sie pink!

mal schaun wenn ich sie billig krieg kaufen, wenn nicht kool stop.

aber noich ne fraghe: sind bmx bremsen eher schlecht oder eher gut? keinen vergleich zu 203 hayes aber vll zu avid bb5 160 mm?


----------



## Flatpro (22. September 2006)

am besten hlft dir jetz die sufu, weil was da zum thema bremsen steht is außergewöhnlich, könteste n bch von schreiben


----------



## Hertener (22. September 2006)

Also, meine Bremsen bremsen.  Vorne Hombre, hinten Tektro, beide mit KoolStop, vorne lachs, hinten rot (no FatPads) und das auf schwarzen Felgen. ^^


----------



## Aff?e (22. September 2006)

meine bremse bremst auch
hinten hombre und schwarze koolstops auf chromfelge

merke dir : schwarz auf chrom ; lachs(rot) auf schwarz !


----------



## freerider_90 (24. September 2006)

also ich glaub ich hab alu-felgen? (von felt)...


----------



## freerider_90 (24. September 2006)

noch ne zweite wichtigere frage:

wie viel bar fahrt ihr bmxer hinten und vorne? ich hab jetzt vorne 3 bar und des geht gut, hinten 3,5 und hatt schon nen snakebit!! ich hab gehört man fähr beim bmx bis zu 10 bar?? na ja hinten is n stinknormaler schwalbe 20" schlauch drin.


----------



## Hertener (24. September 2006)

sufu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freerider_90 (24. September 2006)

ok.. thx und geht des auch beim normalen oder sind des spezielle bmx schläuche.. ?


----------



## Hertener (24. September 2006)

Mal anders herum: Was steht auf dem Mantel? Wieviel bar bzw. psi hält der aus?


----------



## Knacki1 (24. September 2006)

4,5 - 5 bar hält jeder Schlauch/Mantel aus... und des is auch der optimale Luftdruck....


----------



## freerider_90 (24. September 2006)

ok.. jetzt kommen mal 5 bar rein.. bei meinem "freerider" hab ich auch so 4 bar mit maxxis dh schläucken und mänteln... gut...

ok noch eine frage: 

also ich bin dann mal mitm bmx unterwegs gewesen.. hat alles super geklappt  (find ich jetzt...). und ich bin so max. 1 meter ins flat gesprungen aber eher so 180° und so probiert beim skateplatz. und meine handgelänke schmerzen irgendwie? is das normal oder mach is was falsch?


----------



## Hertener (24. September 2006)

Bist Du Federgabel gewohnt? Die hast Du am BMX nicht. 


> is das normal oder mach is was falsch?


Wenn Du Dir eine smoothe Fahrweise angewöhnst bleibt es eine Ausnahmeerscheinung.


----------



## Knacki1 (24. September 2006)

Handschuhe ... sind generell gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freerider_90 (24. September 2006)

ich bin 150 vorne gewöhnt^^ das is natürlich n unterschied... ich land halt mit m bmx (habs 2 tage) eher auf beiden rädern.. da glaub ihc sollt ich immer aufm hinterrad landen oder?


----------



## RISE (25. September 2006)

Du musst dich halt erstmal dran gewöhnen. Ein BMX ist eben kein Freerider.
Insofern sind deine Bremsvergleich etc. auch recht utopisch. Du wirst mit einer U-Brake keine Bremsleistung von guten haydraulichen Scheibenbremsen erreichen, aber die brauchst du beim BMX auch nicht.
Zum Thema Bremsensetup findest du viel in der Suchfunktion oder du blätterst mal ein bisschen rum. Ein sehr guten Bericht über Bremsen und deren Einstellung gibt es auch bei www.bikeguide.org .


----------



## freerider_90 (25. September 2006)

danke danke.. www.bikeguide.org war echt gut... 
also liegts wohl an den bremsen ... weil an meinem sind so gammel billig bremsen dran...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130028611726&fromMakeTrack=true wären die da gutß


----------



## freerider_90 (26. September 2006)

FRAGE NR. 3:

ich spring heut so 7 oder 9 (kp) treppen ins flat und jedes mal biegt sich der lener nach hinten oder vorne....??? also er dreht sich im vorbau.. ???? vorbau is mitlerweile echt extrem fest angezogen!!!


----------



## RISE (26. September 2006)

Lenker ausbauen, Klemmfläche mit Sandpapier LEICHT anschleifen, einbauen.


----------



## freerider_90 (28. September 2006)

Ok... bis jetzt is alles andere in ordnung...

umstellung war auch schneller als ich dachte... bis jetzt schaff ich mit 4 treppen bunny hop und so und 180° und fakie und alles geht mir dem sogar etwas leichter...

hab mal cola  auf die felge gesprüht... jetzt bremst es mit 2 fingern super, mit einem nicht so toll... aber ich kriegs ohne probleme zum blockieren


----------



## Aff?e (28. September 2006)

benennt diesen thread doch einfach in "freerider 90s problemecke" um !


----------



## StReEtErBoY (29. September 2006)

sers
ich hab mal ne frage:ich hab ne oddyssey evolver an meinem bmx und hab den rotor weg gemacht.bremst die besser wenn ich mir lachsrote koolstop beläge hole?


----------



## Aff?e (29. September 2006)

lachs auf schwarz(felge)
schwarz auf chrom(felge)


----------



## evil_rider (30. September 2006)

mit nem BMX spring man keine treppen ins flat! :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (30. September 2006)

Doch, nur Du mit Deinem magersüchtigen Ultraleichtbaurad natürlich nich.


----------



## street (10. Oktober 2006)

ja weil da mehr kohlenstoff drinne is


----------



## Flatpro (11. Oktober 2006)

StReEtErBoY schrieb:


> sers
> ich hab mal ne frage:ich hab ne oddyssey evolver an meinem bmx und hab den rotor weg gemacht.bremst die besser wenn ich mir lachsrote koolstop beläge hole?



und wenn ich ihnen gesagt hätte springt aus demfenster, sie hätten es getan!


----------



## street (11. Oktober 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:


> und wenn ich ihnen gesagt hätte springt aus demfenster, sie hätten es getan!





lol


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. Oktober 2006)

Moin,
hat Jemand mit der Fly Bike Bremse erfahrungen oder der Revenge Ind. U-Brake ?
Wie schaut es mit dem Preis/Gewichtsverhältnis aus?


----------



## BenjaminB (15. Oktober 2006)

@StReEtErBoY:
will mir die bremse vielleicht auch holen, funktioniert die zugverlegung, wenn die bremse auf den kettenstreben ist, oder geht die da dem kettblatt im weg um?


----------



## AerO (15. Oktober 2006)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Moin,
> hat Jemand mit der Fly Bike Bremse erfahrungen oder der Revenge Ind. U-Brake ?
> Wie schaut es mit dem Preis/Gewichtsverhältnis aus?



hallo.
bin erst die revenge gefahren und hab dann zur fly gewechselt. wenn du die sockel auf den kettenstreben hast, aber trotzdem ne kleine übersetzung fahren willst, dann auf jeden fall die fly.  ist leichter, schöner verarbeitet und sehr sehr viel flacher als die revenge. der vorteil der revenge sind halt die industrielager, die bei mir aber nach schneller zeit nicht mehr so toll waren. den ultimativen vorteil hab ich bei den sb-lagern jetzt nicht so gefunden. ist halt irgendwie n nettes gimmick. 
wenn sie es dir wert ist, dann hol dir auf jeden fall die fly. meiner meinung nach die beste bremse am markt. revenge kannste dir eigentlich auch ohne bedenken holen.
aber keine high-end bremse funktioniert perfekt, wenn man sie nicht perfekt einstellen kann..


----------



## Devilracer (17. Oktober 2006)

hallo,
ich habe mal eine frage: ich fahre den ganz neuen wethepeople cruiser    und habe da ein folgendes bremssen set-up dran: diatech dirty-harry, wethepeople straight-wire cable , irgendne tektro hinterradbremse und lachsfarbene kool-stops auf einer sun blackbox chrom felge. ist ja alles schon und gut, bremst auch,aber wie mache ich das, das das alles ein bisschen einfacher vonner hand geht, das bike zum stehen zu kriegen, halt auch so wirklich locker lässig mit einem finger oder so??wenn ich manche bremsen von bmxern ziehe, da kommt mir das vor wie bei einer hydraulik bremse....was für parts muss man austauschen, bearbeiten etc.?

und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit mehr untrarme trainieren!!

greetz m-atze


----------



## zimtstern. (4. November 2006)

Kannst die Bremse ähnlich einer hydraulik einstellen...
dazu sind die Federn an den Bremsbacken..verstell diese und du wirst merken, es ändert sich der druck je nach eistellung...

hoffe das hilft dir weiter   
/es grüßt : das sternlein, das damals mit dir auf der npj jam 
auf der rampe stand und sich nicht traute zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (4. November 2006)

chromfelge + gelbe kool-stop + nokon + xt hebel + revenge/ad 990 = blockiert IMMER(wenn ich will)... und lässt sich auch SEHR fein dosieren!


----------



## Knacki1 (4. November 2006)

Was ist denn so die flachste HR Bremse dies gibt? Und die aber bitte auch noch bremst.


----------

